# what lure to use instained water



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

ok guy i need your advise i fish miami
white water forest what lures to i need 
to catch bass with... i have a white spinnerbait
chartreuse/blue spinnerbait ,
wonder if i use a baby bass crankbait


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it all depends, i will warn you in that lake i do not throw white period. though the chart./blue should work if it in is the right size range. stick to darker/ish colors. browns, greys with small amounts of blue, orange, chart, and pink work well. when in doubt, black works everywhere. i would give away more but i need to keep it secret so i can win all those little park tournies there this year!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

What time of year are you fishing this?

I would suggest reading this: http://www.bassresource.com/fish/spinnerbaits.html


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Firetiger would be my number one choice for stained water with the sun out.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

CARP 104 said:


> What time of year are you fishing this?
> 
> I would suggest reading this: http://www.bassresource.com/fish/spinnerbaits.html


i'm heading out this morning


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

are you heading to whitewater?? give a report anyway im getting the no fish shakes


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

well i went the lake was frozen solid. hopefully this sun
it will be thawed, the camp ground is opening this sat
nothing to do so i left the weather for sun is suppost to be 50
might go sat or sun


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

If you're fishing in this cold water I would suggest a bulky Jig & Pig combo.

Maybe even double up the skirts on your jig, to make it look more "full", and use a good sized pork trailer. Reason is the water is too cold for these fish to chase faster moving baits. They don't want to expend much energy, so you're going to have to get the jig right near them, and work it VERY slowly. If it looks like the jig has too much life to it, they might not even want to bother with attacking it. 

So a bulky jig and pork combo with a sluggish/slow presentation would be a good bet. As for stained water, black would work just fine. The pork also has a scent to it that can help fish zero in on it quicker.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks carp.. i have a jig that is brown with a trailer


----------

